# Nachfolger von Anno online



## Marschel7373 (16. Februar 2014)

Weiß man schon wann der nächste nachfolger kommt ?
Wie wird er heißen ?


----------



## Werni92 (2. März 2014)

Also mir ist bisher nichts bekannt zu nem Nachfolger zu Anno Online. Ich glaube auch kaum das jetzt schon bald nen Nachfolger kommen wird, falls überhaupt einer geplant ist 

Und die ersten Infos wird man dann denke auf irgendeiner Spielemesse oder im Forum/Homepage des Publishers finden 

Ich hoffe persönlich eigentlich nur auf nnen GUTEN Anno 2070 Nachfolger


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Es dürfte auch keinen Nachfolger zu Anno Online geben, weil der sowieso fernab der eigentlichen Spielereihe läuft. Die Frage ist eher, ob an einem Nachfolger zu 2070 gearbeitet wird, also ein herkömmliches Retail-Spiel. Im UBI-Forum steht dazu aber... nichts. Aber da 2070 für mich im Grunde auch ein Reinfall war, ist es mir als Fan der Reihe irgendwo auch schon egal mitlerweile. Schade drum.


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (10. März 2014)

Warum Anno Online spielen, wenn's Anno 2070 inzwischen für circa 20 Euro gibt?


----------



## Werni92 (10. März 2014)

Naja anno online kannste vergessen und anno 2070 eigentlich auch ziemlich:/ 
Mich hat das Spiel überhaupt nicht gefesselt.
Das beste Anno war 1404 und ich glaub auch nich, dass das Spiel jemals getopt wird 
An Anno 1404 sitze ich selbst heute noch. Einfach ein geiles Spiel


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2014)

Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> Es dürfte auch keinen Nachfolger zu Anno Online geben, weil der sowieso fernab der eigentlichen Spielereihe läuft. Die Frage ist eher, ob an einem Nachfolger zu 2070 gearbeitet wird, also ein herkömmliches Retail-Spiel. Im UBI-Forum steht dazu aber... nichts. Aber da 2070 für mich im Grunde auch ein Reinfall war, ist es mir als Fan der Reihe irgendwo auch schon egal mitlerweile. Schade drum.


 
Vor einigen Wochen gab es eine Umfrage in Anno 2070 was einem an Anno 2070 gefallen hat und was nicht und was man an alten Anno-Titeln wie 1404 gut fand.
Könnte schon ein Indiez dafür sein das man momentan an der Erstellung eines Konzepts für einen Nachfolger von Anno2070 sitzt. Wenn man aber noch beim Konzept ist wird das eigentliche Spiel sicher noch 2-3 Jahre auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn man aber noch beim Konzept ist wird das eigentliche Spiel sicher noch 2-3 Jahre auf sich warten lassen.



Das wollte ich vorhin noch drunterschreiben: Nur weil im Forum... nichts zu lesen ist bzgl. eines Nachfolgers, heißt das ja nicht, daß nicht an etwas gearbeitet wird. Da die Ankündigung aber noch aussteht, dürfte kaum vor Ende 2015 mit etwas zu rechnen sein.

Habs mich dann aber nicht getraut zu schreiben.


----------



## Shona (10. März 2014)

Werni92 schrieb:


> Naja anno online kannste vergessen und anno 2070 eigentlich auch ziemlich:/
> Mich hat das Spiel überhaupt nicht gefesselt.
> Das beste Anno war 1404 und ich glaub auch nich, dass das Spiel jemals getopt wird
> An Anno 1404 sitze ich selbst heute noch. Einfach ein geiles Spiel


 Anno Online ist aber anno1404  Zumindest sieht es so aus und nach dem was ich gelesen habe.
Muss dir aber recht geben die 50€ für Anno 2070 hätte ich mir sparen können -.-" das beste ist Anno 1404, dann Anno 1602, gefolgt von 1503 und zuletzt das schlechteste 2070


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Anno Online ist aber anno1404  Zumindest sieht es so aus und nach dem was ich gelesen habe.
> Muss dir aber recht geben die 50€ für Anno 2070 hätte ich mir sparen können -.-" das beste ist Anno 1404, dann Anno 1602, gefolgt von 1503 und zuletzt das schlechteste 2070


 
Ja nur das Anno Online der schrottige Versuch ist 1404 in das Korset eines F2P Browsergames zu zwängen. Es gibt keine wirklich komplexen Produktionsabläufe, Kampfsystem gibt es auch nicht und diverse andere Sachen nerven auch einfach nur an dem Teil.

Was Anno 2070 angeht, so würde ich eigentlich widersprechen wollen das es der schlechteste Teil der Serie ist, das ist mmn. Anno 1701. 2070 hatte schon ein sehr interessantes Setting, lediglich die Politik die Ubisoft bei den DLCs betrieben hat und das es an allen Ecken und Enden(Unterwassersiedlungen, Militärsystem, usw.) nicht Rund wirkte macht es was schlechter. 1 Jahr mehr Entwicklungszeit hätte dem Titel in der Hinsicht sicher nicht geschadet.

Letztlich bin ich aber im Grunde auch mehr ein Fan des Mittelalter-Settings von Anno. Wirkt einfach freundlicher verspielter und wusliger als die doch recht triste Zukunft.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Anno Online ist nicht nur zum kotzen, weil´s die Komplexität eines Hauptspiels wie 1404 vermissen läßt oder man nicht so schön kämpfen kann, sondern weil alles darauf ausgelegt ist, das "Spiel" in die Länge zu ziehen. Eine Einheit Bier zB. (bzw. die Kräuter für´s Bier) dauern in der Produktion 11(!) Minuten! EINE Einheit! Das Erkunden einer Insel dauert in Echtzeit(!) ca. einen Tag! Nicht selber ausprobiert, sondern nebenbei in einem Vorabbericht auf 4P so gelesen. 

Wie dagegen vorgehen? Na, natürlich wie in jedem verschissenen Free(haha)toplay-Titel: Beschleunigerrubine kaufen! 99€ löhnen, um sich einen Boost zu verschaffen! Am Arsch UBI oder wer immer hinter der Spiele-Kotze steckt. Ich plädiere zu einer anderen Möglichkeit, dagegen vorzugehen: Deinstallation. Weg mit dem Scheiß. Runter, aus. Verschenkte Lebenszeit.

Und das muß man auch immer und überall quer durch alle Foren ziehen, damit sich dieser Pixel-Krebs nicht verfestigt.


----------



## Born11 (14. März 2014)

Ich persönlich sehe auf Platz 1 der Reihe zwei spiele. 1602 & 1404. die Zukunftsversion war zwar nicht schlecht aber dass, was das Spiel ausmacht und ihm seinen Charme verleiht ist definitiv das Mittelalter-Setting. 
Deshalb würde ich mir auch ein neues Anno in diese Richtung wünschen. Wann das kommt, tja, das weiß nur ubisoft. 
Aber welche Jahreskombination im Mittelalter gäbe es denn noch?


----------



## longtom (14. März 2014)

Ein Anno im Mittelalterlichen Japan wäre mal ne feine Sache .


----------

